# Use snowfoam without PW?



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Evening all,

I've never been down the snowfoaming road and was wondering whether the snowfoam liquid is possible to use without a Pressure Washer? What I mean is can it be fired through a pressured garden sprayer or similar?

Not sure exactly how it works you see.

(Sorry just realised this should be under Technical - Help, my bad)


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i dont think you can, i wanted to do this too as i dont want to fork out for a pressure washer etc.but i wanted to do a equivilent effect via a garden hoze. any body can shed more light on this?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

This is your best option without a PW

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=188


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

is there a cheaper alternative?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can use VP PH Neutral snow foam or the stronger 'Combo' version through a garden sprayer, I've always rinsed off with a pressure washer though so not sure if the results will be good if you rinse it with a hose pipe.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

mr.t said:


> is there a cheaper alternative?


Only a Superspray I think


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a bottle that you clip on the hose pipe. It was from halfords afew years ago. Came with a shampoo in. It use to spray on the car and foam. I think this will work with snow foam. Actually going to order some in abit. Any ideas on brand or the best place to get it? Thanks. P.s £51 seems alot for a plastic bottle when a pressure washer is £35


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Gloria FoamMaster FM10

That's the only way I see viable. All garden hose things I've testend and seen are totally useless, but I may have not seen all of them.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> Only a Superspray I think


thank you loads there buddy.i didnt know about this and iv decided im going to get it 

less than a tenner and reviews are very good.saves me forking out about 80 pounds on pressure washers n foam lances etc.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Where did you get that? It works really well!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

dam its out of stock  iv emailed them asking if they know when it comes back into stock. 

just wondering, what is the main differences bewtween this sprayer and a high pressure and foam lance??is it just that they produce more foam? i am interested in going the snow foam way but its out of my budget.hopefuly this will do same sort of thing


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks so much alexandjen, and voon for the examples, also thanks for emailing CYC mr.t will you post on there then tim gets back to you with an answer? cheers bud


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

grayfox said:


> Thanks so much alexandjen, and voon for the examples, also thanks for emailing CYC mr.t will you post on there then tim gets back to you with an answer? cheers bud


will do bud .

im wondering what the main difference is between this spray thing and a pressure washer with foam lance??

theres a huge price difference.

why would you go for a pressure washer and snow foam lance over this??


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Works fine in my gilmour although it's thick suds not foam. Does the job of cleaning/soaking the dirt before a wash though. I only use it when it's VERY dirty as I mainly use ONR now.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

my car was really dirty the other day and i did think "hmmm i can see where the snow foam idea comes in handy". its just abit too much out my price.

so is this a recomended decent alternative then to snow foam guys?it looks like it.correct me if im wrong lol.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

mr.t said:


> will do bud .
> 
> im wondering what the main difference is between this spray thing and a pressure washer with foam lance??
> 
> ...


The SuperSpray will not create a thick "shaving foam" type foam like a pressure washer and foam lance but thicker is not always best as it needs to run off the body work before it dries.

You will get a soapy/sudsey type of foam which will loosen the dirt before your two bucket wash. Try experimenting with different ratios of snow foam in the bottle as you should get a thicker foam the more you add, although not very cost effective if you use 50/50 

Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

You can get a Karcher Foam gun (Halfords about £15) and an adapter to fit it to a hose. I have tried it and it works ok – but you wont get the same thick suds as from a machine, worth a try for that price though. I picked up the adapter at B&Q I think for a couple of quid.

Rob


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Those garden hose attachements are not very good the Glimour is brilliant (not as good as a lance)


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

I use a gilmour foamaster, works very well.
I guess a PW will be a lot better, but I only use it when the car is REALLY dirty
so I'm not going to spend extra for a PW


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I use it in a garden sprayer on the wheels. Doesn't come out like foam but when you scrub it with a brush it foams up amazing so its great under arches and on tyres etc


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

im going to go for the super spray.

Q.what shampoo is best to use with this product? i got auto glym shampoo and conditioner. will this work or do i need some sort of special snow foam shampoo sort of stuff??


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Im sure it would be best to buy a snowfoam liquid to go in the superspray, there's many different types so its just a case of what takes your fancy, traders own brands are around £5 a Litre


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

question time lol.

when i order the super sprayer.. 

what else do i need?
1)i believe it can just connect to a hozelock real?
2)i can use AG shampoo and conditioner with this?
3)is maxi suds just another shampoo like ag shampoo or is it a snow foam type of product?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

mr.t said:


> question time lol.
> 
> when i order the super sprayer..
> 
> ...


1) yes, standard hoselock fitting
2) yes
3) yes it's a shampoo


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> 1) yes, standard hoselock fitting
> 2) yes
> 3) yes it's a shampoo


thanks il just use the ag stuff then.

i just had the impression i had to buy some special snow foam liquid to go with this sprayer for it to work.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

for people interested in buying a super sprayer tim emailed back saying they should have some next week.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You would be better using a tfr in it. Ordinary shampoo won't give much difference of a clean that a normal rinse with plain water wouldn't give. You need something with some bite in it to break the dirt in all honesty.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> You would be better using a tfr in it. Ordinary shampoo won't give much difference of a clean that a normal rinse with plain water wouldn't give. You need something with some bite in it to break the dirt in all honesty.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


tfn?whats that?lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How much shampoo should be going into a supersrayer? I'm looking at one as I don't always have time to get the PW out so a lance would be money wasted imho.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

mr.t said:


> tfn?whats that?lol.


TFR = Traffic Film Remover


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

im going to get some valet pro snow foam to go with it.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.t said:


> im going to get some valet pro snow foam to go with it.


Greg at VP has also told me that this will work a treat through their pressure sprayer (its based on the Orion).... so the principle is sound and works for the product, probbaly just down to experimenting with best type of sprayer.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Think I'll have to get one of these Gilmour things, they don't appear to do a foam lance for the makita pressure washer that I have.


----------

